# Stampfer & Bier



## Krone1 (16 Juni 2016)




----------



## blackFFM (16 Juni 2016)

Hahaha!







........


----------



## Max100 (16 Juni 2016)

Wie blöde kann man sein... kopf99


----------



## UTux (16 Juni 2016)

Och nööö... das wertvolle Lehrgut.


----------



## comatron (16 Juni 2016)

Zahnarztkosten können steuerlich geltend gemacht werden (zumindest theoretisch) !


----------



## wolf2000 (17 Juni 2016)

UTux schrieb:


> Och nööö... das wertvolle Lehrgut.



Der wertvolle Inhalt.


----------

